# Longbow Buck



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a great weekend at a friend's ranch. The first evening I shot a big sow. The next day I had turkeys come in but I never had a good shot present itself.

The last evening hunt I had several bucks come in. I have been lucky in bowhunting for the last 30+ years to get some really nice deer. This buck with my longbow was the most exciting hunt that I have had to this point in my hunting experiences. This rascal could have been a BC deer and I could not be any prouder or any more excited, there was a point when I thought he could hear my heart beating, lol.

The shot was 12 yards quartering away. The arrow found it's mark, taking out the top of the heart. The deer went down in sight only making it about 30 yards total. I was using a Black Widow Longbow that my lovely wife bought for me last Christmas. The arrows are Gold Tip's with 165gr Land Sharks on the dangerous end, and the back quiver is one that a friend made me.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats! Wow, with a long bow. Funny comment about your heart beating ..... I have joked that all the indicators on a polygraph would go off scale when I am under those conditions.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

*Verry nice!*

A fine specimen of an animal taken with any gear! The long bow just cranks it up a few notches.. Congrats


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice job....I like your knife scabbard....WW


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice!...that's some Tred Barta ****!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

People have no idea how hard it is to do what you did. congratulations. Well done.


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats on that nice buck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!! 

TH


----------



## G Posik (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations on a fine buck. 




Glenn


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's awesome!!! Green to your wife for buying you something useful for Christmas and not just a sweater and sox.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool, thats awesome. Great job!!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

congrats


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice buck and awesome looking gear!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a fine buck


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

katniss everdeen would be proud! lol

all kidding aside, that's a very impressive deer taken via one of the hardest ways to hunt hands down. nice work


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats a super fine trad kill


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice. Awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

